# California Scraping Class getting full



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

The May 31 - June 2 class is filling up and we need a few more students.  PM me or write me.  Richard@Handscraping.com
Here is some info on it.  

I will be teaching  a long weekend class in the Bay Area near Oakland, California at a small machine shop.  We need  more students  The class will be held Friday,  May 31st  - June 2, 2013 from 8 AM to 6 PM..  I will teach you to Hand-Scrape, hand 1/2 moon flake, Biax Power Scrape and 1/2 moon Flake, Learn about leveling and aligning ways, how to straighten and scrape a tapered gib, learn to epoxy Rulon / Turcite / Phenolic and scrape and discuss  Moglice, How to repair lubrication issues, how to scrape a ID bearing, how to rebuild a spindle..  You can bring along a personal project and we will rebuild it in the class.  In past classes students have scraped their lathe compounds, straight-edges, Milling machine tables, repaired there Mini lathe or mill,  learned how to scrape the bottom of a precision level, etc.

Rich


----------



## Richard King (May 13, 2013)

We have 7 students now and could use a couple of  more.  The class is being held at a famous Blacksmith's shop in Oakland CA May 31-June 2.  I will teach you how to hand and power scrape, level and align a lathe, check, straighten, scrape and set a tapered gib, how to 1/2 moon oil flake, learn about lubrication systems, how to install spindle bearings and several tricks of the trade of machine tool rebuilding.  PM me if your interested or email me at Richard@handscraping.com         PS:  All former and the new students, we will have a swap meet on Sunday afternoon, so bring anything you would like to sell or barter with.     Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 13, 2013)

Wow no way!   I wish I could make it!  I have a scraper, and scraping to do!  I have the "Machine Tool Reconditioning" book, but haven't tackled it yet..

Bernie


----------



## Richard King (May 14, 2013)

A few people want to do a class in NY, but we need someone to step up and host it.  We need a place where we can scrape; a small shop or 3 car size garage with a granite surface plate and a big table. Is basically all we need.  Anyone in NJ or NY shoot me a PM or email and we can get the ball rolling.  The host is free, accept he must do the work getting his shop ready and help with emails, etc.      Rich


----------



## pboulay (May 20, 2013)

*Re: California Scraping Class - Project notes*

Hi,

I'm enrolled in this class to support my reconditioning of a Clausing-Colchester 13" Lathe. It dates from the early 70's and is the slightly newer square head style. I've cleaned up some minor problems with the change gear box and the apron but the more fundamental problem is that the ways are worn in the area from 2 to about 18 from the headstock. I can stick a 0.010 feeler gauge in there when holing a straightedge to vee face of the ways. I've located a shop locally that will grind the ways for a halfway reasonable fee. But then, as they say, the fun begins. The carriage's way interface needs to be built up by however much the ways will be ground down so that the carriage ends up in the vertical location it is supposed to be.  Presumably that means adding Turcite or Rulon or ?? to fill the gap. (Is that compatible with the carriage clamp that I use all the time? Or am I worrying for nothing?) 
As preparation for the class, I was thinking of making a 16" long tool with the same cross section as the ways. Is that a useful thing? The other possible pre-class preparation project might be to machine a 60 angle on a 24" camel-back straight edge and scrape it back to true in the class. Is that feasible?

Regards, Paul


----------



## Richard King (May 20, 2013)

*Re: California Scraping Class - Project notes*



pboulay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm enrolled in this class to support my reconditioning of a Clausing-Colchester 13" Lathe. It dates from the early 70's and is the slightly newer square head style. I've cleaned up some minor problems with the change gear box and the apron but the more fundamental problem is that the ways are worn in the area from 2 to about 18 from the headstock. I can stick a 0.010 feeler gauge in there when holing a straightedge to vee face of the ways. I've located a shop locally that will grind the ways for a halfway reasonable fee. But then, as they say, the fun begins. The carriage's way interface needs to be built up by however much the ways will be ground down so that the carriage ends up in the vertical location it is supposed to be.  Presumably that means adding Turcite or Rulon or ?? to fill the gap. (Is that compatible with the carriage clamp that I use all the time? Or am I worrying for nothing?)
> As preparation for the class, I was thinking of making a 16" long tool with the same cross section as the ways. Is that a useful thing? The other possible pre-class preparation project might be to machine a 60 angle on a 24" camel-back straight edge and scrape it back to true in the class. Is that feasible?
> ...




Dear Paul,

Yes you will have to add a wear-strip to the bottom of the saddle.  The issue I see is "What Thickness".  The material can be many things, I use Phenolic Grade Linen or Rulon 142.  The Phenlic is harder and will not compress as easy as Rulon.  6 of one 1/2 dozen of the other.   If you tighten your clamp a lot and very tight, then I would use Phenolic.  I usually use .047" to .062".   So if they grind off .015" off the bed, then you would need to mill the saddle to as the sad bring it back to the original height.  You also need to consider the glue line of .003 to .005.  We can discuss this in class.

I not sure what you mean by "16" long tool with the same cross section as the ways."  Please explain f that's the means  cross-slide or bottom of saddle?      It is only a 3 day class and we will spend day 1 and possibly 1/2 of day 2 learning to scrape.  Most of the time folks work on the compound slide as it is easier to do in 1 1/2 days.  You can bring the saddle and cross slide, gib so we can discuss it and if your a super fast learner, we might get around to working on it too.  As far as making a 60 deg  straight-edge.  If your ways are 60 deg's.  you do not scrape the flat and dovetail at same time. When I make a straight-edge I machine a 45 deg angle on it as we scrape both flats first getting them parallel and then the dovetails.  

This info is all covered in the class and is very hard to write about.  You can call me or email me.  You have been receiving the info emails I have been sending you right?    Rich


----------



## Richard King (May 20, 2013)

*Re: Bay Area of California Scraping Class as of May 20th*

Hi everyone,


We will be doing the class so if anyone wants to learn to scrape we still have room for 1 or 2 more students.   If you can't make it please tell your friends.  If you read and write on other forum sites please pass the word we will be doing a scraping / Rebuilding class May 31 - June 2 in Emeryville CA which is between Oakland and Berkeley in the Bay Area.  Our host shop is a Blacksmith who makes throwing axes.  Just seeing his work will be super interesting, let alone you will learn how to scrape.    I have the class advertised on Ebay and accept Pay-Pal.   Thanks.   Rich


----------



## pboulay (May 20, 2013)

*Re: California Scraping Class - Project notes*



Richard King said:


> I not sure what you mean by "16" long tool with the same cross section as the ways."  Please explain if that's the means  cross-slide or bottom of saddle?



pb>> The bottom of the saddle. The idea was to reproduce the ways in order to do the cementing of the phenolic / rulon and the subsequent scraping more conveniently. But I guess I have ways for that.



Richard King said:


> Most of the time folks work on the compound slide as it is easier to do in 1 1/2 days. ...
> When I make a straight-edge I machine a 45 deg angle on it as we  scrape both flats first getting them parallel and then the dovetails.



pb>> I'll bring the compound along with the other parts but as far as I know the compound ain't broke so why fix it. 
OK, my pre-class homework will be to machine a 45 degree angle on one side of the straightedge.  



Richard King said:


> You have been receiving the info emails I have been sending you right?    Rich


pb>> Yes, I have received the tools list and the Seminar .pdf file. (although parts of that are hard to read.)
Regards, Paul


----------



## Richard King (May 20, 2013)

You can bond it on the machine so the epoxy squeezes out to the angle on the saddle.  I like to spray die release agent (wax) on the saddle to keep it from bonding to it.  We can cover this online too.  Rich


----------



## pboulay (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everybody. Just a quick report on the scraping and machine reconditioning class conducted By Richard King last weekend. The short version is that if you are reading these words and you have the opportunity to take Richard's class, do it, you will learn a lot. 
We had 3 full days that covered principles of scraping, hand scraping, machine scraping, and topics related to machine rebuilding and setup. Some of us were complete novices and some were accomplished machinists with decades of experience. But everybody learned to scrape -- although some of us need lots more practice... And there was time for one on one consulting on the topics and projects of most interest to each of us. 

This link is a slideshow that will give an idea of some of the demonstrations and sights.

http://s739.photobucket.com/user/prboulay/slideshow/Richard King Machine Scraping Class

Thanks to Richard our instructor and Dad, to Jim for being the gracious host and to DH for pulling it all together. 

Paul


----------



## Richard King (Jun 4, 2013)

pboulay said:


> Hey everybody. Just a quick report on the scraping and machine reconditioning class conducted By Richard King last weekend. The short version is that if you reading these words and you have the opportunity to take Richard's class, do it, you will learn a lot.
> We had 3 full days that covered principles of scraping, hand scraping, machine scraping, and topics related to machine rebuilding and setup. Some of us were complete novices and some were accomplished machinists with decades of experience. But everybody learned to scrape -- although some of us need lots more practice... And there was time for one on one consulting on the topics and projects of most interest to each of us.
> 
> This link is a slideshow that will give an idea of some of the demonstrations and sights.
> ...



Thanks Paul,  Very kind of you to take the pictures and it was a pleasure teaching you.  I wish I had tucked in my shirt and combed my hair....ha ha...  It was a GREAT class, I just wish we would have had more time.    But as I reach Jan's letter on the GA class thread...  I am glad I can help you students start on a solid footing it should help all of you to begin your scraping adventures.   Paul is a good friend of Jim our host and they are both Blacksmiths in CA and Jim mentioned he was doing a seminar on Blacksmithing this fall.  I am sure if you PM Paul he can get you more info.  In the pic's you can see Jim using his forging hammers in a demo he gave us making short bar of steel into a long sword.  Very Cool.  Jim is Journeyman Blacksmith and apprenticed in Germany where he also worked learning the trade.  I will add some more info to this thread when I get a chance.  Thanks again Paul....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 4, 2013)

As a member of the Oakland class i was able to meet a great group of men that have the same intention, to learn.
Some had vast technical knowledge , others had little mechanical experience. 
It made no difference what the background of the student was, anyone can be taught to scrape if they have the desire to learn.
I felt the class was well taught and very enjoyable. 
there was volumes of information being exchanged, both by the teacher and the students.
Richard's general presence served as inspiration to all of the students.
He has a good natured personality and really cares about the individual.
 He's able to convey a lot of information in a short amount of time. 
His understanding of machinery can fill encyclopedias. He has the ability to make the class keep moving along and share tidbits of information as the class progresses. 
 i consider myself very lucky and would like to tell anyone who will listen to get involved with Richard's teachings even if it's just reading his posts on this forum. The wealth of information will enrich any project guaranteed.   
i can't wait to see you out on the west coast again!!  
Thanks Richard!!!)


----------



## Richard King (Jun 5, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> As a member of the Oakland class i was able to meet a great group of men that have the same intention, to learn.
> Some had vast technical knowledge , others had little mechanical experience.
> It made no difference what the background of the student was, anyone can be taught to scrape if they have the desire to learn.
> I felt the class was well taught and very enjoyable.
> ...




Your quite welcome Mike.   

Mike or the Doctor is a very nice guy and a great student.  He helped with buying supplies out of the goodness of his heart and was a easy to teach student...I will add more about the class this coming weekend.  Thanks to all the students, I really enjoyed teaching you!    Rich


----------



## Richard King (Jun 5, 2013)

Here are some pictures I took at the Oakland Scraping class.   
We had a bunch of great guys.  I want to thank my Friend and coordinator DH Mayeron who wears the orange hat for helping organize the 3 RD CA scraping class.  He said if we have another group next spring he is ready to help do the 4th class.    If any of you need live in CA and have some machine tool problems, need any engraving done, need any books on machine tools; Blacksmithing and wood working he can help you out.  Mike (Ulma Doc) was a great help plus mastered scraping on day 2 and was working on his South Bend Compound.  He also is a maintenance man on food processing equipment.

Paul  struggled at first but again on Sunday he was helping the other guys especially he helped Gary put his band saw table he brought on 3-points and indicate it with the bridge straight-edge shown in the picture.  He brought his own 1-2-3 blocks and several tools we used. He wears many hats as a machinist, computer programmer Blacksmith.  He is a dynamite photographer too and thanks for taking all the pictures and helping.   

Kurt is a Textbook  (caught me with that one, ha ha) Engineer who consults with many large Bay area companies, he had some challenging questions for me and was a natural scraper, I designated him my assistant teacher and he had never scraped before.   He scraped 30 + PPI by hand and power with ease.  It took Ray a while to catch on, but on Sunday I was having him assist too,  Gary who is a mold maker and he builds fiber columns that are inside casinos in Vegas and a Journeyman Wood-Worker who teaches class's to young students as he wants to pass on his knowledge also had some scraping issues, but on Sunday finally figured it out an started to work on his router table.  

Mel who brought the Mini Mill had his own scrapers and straight-edge is a MD who got as many questions as he asked, ha ha.  I rode back and forth to the hotel with Mel and he is a really nice guy, he told me he repaired roller coasters to help pay for Med school.  If he doctors as good as he scrapes he will be famous someday. He caught on so fast. 

I also want to thank John York a friend of DH who is a retired Journeyman Machinist and who owned his own job shop before he retired.  He mentored us all and brought several of his straight-edges and Biax scraper / flaker.  If anyone is in the Bay area needs some help I am sure if his health allows it he would help as he also wants to pass on his experience and knowledge.     He is part of the older generation who you all should invite over to show you how.  Our host Jim Austin is Journeyman Blacksmith and also teaches classes, He is an amazing man who apprenticed in Germany and worked there.  He was another natural scraper and he scraped 30+ PPI.  Do a search on You-Tube and he is there making a Viking AX head.  His work is amazing.   Thanks to all the students as I love teaching these classes.  I just wish I could have taught you more.  Rich
















Jim Austin making a sword from a billet of steel he heated in his oven forge using his air operated hammer press.    
PS:  I also put in some photo's in the Cheapo Mill post.  If any of the students took some more please share.


----------

